# Have you ever put a sticker on a guitar?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Random question yes, but a valid question. 

I have not, but have you?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I have twice, in my youth. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have not, and don't see myself ever doing it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Regal steel body resonator has a couple of recent stickers from things I've done on the back, but otherwise not since I put a bumblebee embroidery sticker on my Telecaster Deluxe headstock in 1977. Scores of guitars, no stickers, no desire.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The Regal steel body resonator has a couple of recent stickers from things I've done on the back, but otherwise not since I put a bumblebee embroidery sticker on my Telecaster Deluxe headstock in 1977. Scores of guitars, no stickers, no desire.


Do you have a pic of your Tele Deluxe? I want to see the guitar, not the sticker lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Once when I was in grade 7 or 8.

It was a Sears strat sort of rig. I sold it to some kid for more than I paid for it. Maybe the sticker helped with that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

No stickers on my guitar ever. My dad used to stick the star from a bottle of Five Star whiskey on his guitar. It was a 1950's J-45


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

When I was a teen my case was covered in Dean Makley Blue Steel stickers, but never the guitar inside.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

No. But like Vokey I did have a case covered in them. And only because it was a shitty cardboard acoustic guitar case.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had to remove them, but I've never put them on.

In 1967, I went to a free outdoor concert at Place Ville Marie in Montreal with the Jefferson Airplane and Grateful Dead. It seemed like there were STP stickers on the back of every guitar in both bands. What went by the street name of "STP" was a hallucinogen of that era ( 2,5-dimethoxy-4-methyl-amphetamine (STP): a new hallucinogenic drug. - PubMed - NCBI ), so folks would use the stickers produced by the automotive oil additive company as a joke.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vokey design said:


> When I was a teen my case was covered in Dean Makley Blue Steel stickers, but never the guitar inside.


I had a case a long time ago that I had put a few stickers on, including a Dean Markley sticker, even though I've always used D'Addarios.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I had a case a long time ago that I had put a few stickers on, including a Dean Markley sticker, even though I've always used D'Addarios.


I used Blue Steels just to get the sticker lol. Ahh to be 15 again


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vokey design said:


> I used Blue Steels just to get the sticker lol. Ahh to be 15 again


I probably bought one pack just to get the sticker lol. They probably didn't stay on the guitar very long.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One guitar...










And a bass...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sulphur said:


> One guitar...
> 
> View attachment 221474
> 
> ...


What are those pickups on the Special?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> What are those pickups on the Special?


TV Jones Magnatrons, an excellent set of pickups imo.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sulphur said:


> TV Jones Magnatrons, an excellent set of pickups imo.


Are they like Filtertrons?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a idea to do this to a badly beat up ‘15 Double Cut.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have removed them, but never put them on a guitar. i did have a couple on an old strat case once. i also had a guy paint the inside of the pressed in logo for me. he made it look like it was glowing red hot. it was pretty cool, imo. i've always wanted to have a case i could do stuff like that to, but i can rarely bring myself to do it. stickers i deem cool enough to use are hard to find. it's a slow process and i rarely keep a guitar for more than a year. the exception being my current lp. i'm not ready to put stickers on that case by a long shot.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I got my Tokai Goldstar Sound back in 1985 and a few years later I put two stickers on the headstock. One with a series of musical notes and, surprise, a gold star.  Here's a photo:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My first guitar was given to me with this sticker on it: 










I thought at the time that it looked pretty cool and I left it on for quite a while. I have no memory of wanting it removed, but I did eventually take it off.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> What are those pickups on the Special?


TV Jones Magnatrons, a excellent set of pickups imo.


butterknucket said:


> Are they like Filtertrons?


I have a set of Filtertrons in a Thinline and find the Magnatrons similar, as far as clarity, but the Mags are a touch hotter.
There's still a single coil clarity/chime and probably one of my favorite neck pickups.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> No stickers on my guitar ever. My dad used to stick the star from a bottle of Five Star whiskey on his guitar. It was a 1950's J-45


Two of my guitars wear the stickers from the back of Royal Reserve whiskey bottles.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Came into the thread thinking it was sacrilege but leaving thinking it can look cool on some finishes. Won't be putting any on my 'bursts. But stickers especially on beat up lacquer-finished bodies looks cool (to me) and is practical.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Do you have a pic of your Tele Deluxe? I want to see the guitar, not the sticker lol.


I think this is the only picture I have, and it shows the bumblebee. That's a matching Telecaster Bass behind.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I think this is the only picture I have, and it shows the bumblebee. That's a matching Telecaster Bass behind.
> 
> View attachment 221484


That's a nice guitar! Do you still have it?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> That's a nice guitar! Do you still have it?


No, I wish I did! I played hundreds of gigs with that one, wrote lots of riffs and songs with it, and formed my lead and rhythm playing around its tone. Those pickups were magic for me.

It was dealt in the early '80s, for another guitar and cash. I was really struggling for several months...awful relationship, between bands, changing employment...and sleeping in my car was becoming a regular option just to escape the bullshit. In a weak moment when I was quite literally hungry, tired, and lonely, selling my beloved gear was a way out. If it ever again gets to choosing between Kraft Dinner and guitars, I'll go hungry.

Several years ago that guitar resurfaced at Folkway Music (still had my ID inside) but it was priced well beyond my budget and I had kids to support. I let it go again. It was very heavily played in the years between which means someone else appreciated it too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I plan to.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> No, I wish I did! I played hundreds of gigs with that one, wrote lots of riffs and songs with it, and formed my lead and rhythm playing around its tone. Those pickups were magic for me.
> 
> It was dealt in the early '80s, for another guitar and cash. I was really struggling for several months...awful relationship, between bands, changing employment...and sleeping in my car was becoming a regular option just to escape the bullshit. In a weak moment when I was quite literally hungry, tired, and lonely, selling my beloved gear was a way out. If it ever again gets to choosing between Kraft Dinner and guitars, I'll go hungry.
> 
> Several years ago that guitar resurfaced at Folkway Music (still had my ID inside) but it was priced well beyond my budget and I had kids to support. I let it go again. It was very heavily played in the years between which means someone else appreciated it too.


I also had a very good Tele that I stupidly sold. I sometimes wonder if our paths will cross again one day.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 221476


Jeez, is that stickers on a bass or a bass under your sticker collection?


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

sulphur said:


> One guitar...
> 
> View attachment 221474


Wow nice! You're a Social Distortion fan, aren't you? One of my all time favorite band


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No for guitars. Yes for my original Gibson case though.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> No for guitars. Yes for my original Gibson case though.


I think a Fender sticker on a Gibson case would be a nice touch.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Took the label from a bottle of heinz-57 and stuck it on my strat partscaster


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This thread has received far more responses than I expected it to get.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I think a Fender sticker on a Gibson case would be a nice touch.


I agree. I just kinda throw em on as I get them. A couple are 80's vintage for sure though. A few newer ones as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always been dead set against it, but if I was ever to do it, I would put something small and meaning on the _back_ of a Fender or Fender style guitar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've always been dead set against it, but if I was ever to do it, I would put something small and meaning on the _back_ of a Fender or Fender style guitar.


Put them on the neck plate or spring cover


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Case, yes. Guitar, no way!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Good grief ! No !!!
But if it were to serve a purpose, bear a message, why not ?!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Once and regretted it after.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sure, my MIM has a couple.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Only on the pickgard. I never found good quality that last forever... Yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our friends at machete premium cuts have "be excellent to each other" decals right now, I need a pair.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Sure, my MIM has a couple.
> 
> View attachment 221534


That's a nice guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guitars? Never. Cases, pedalboards? Sure. 

Until I played in a rockabilly band. I still resisted decals on my guitar, although it is de rigueur in that genre. I've got a strap with a nearly nude girl on it, so that got me into the club, at least as an associate member.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure! This is the current look of my Burny RLC60


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not into stickers at all but after getting a small scratch in my headstock this little band aid made for a nice fix.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sacrilege


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have any stickers at the moment, but I'm not against them. I think a few well placed ones can look great.

I did go overboard with a guitar at one point though. I was really in to Steve Vai and wanted to do something like the 'Annie Fanny' guitar. Glued pictures all over it and it basically killed the sustain from the guitar. So ya, I wouldn't recommend doing anything like that. I don't have any pictures of mine, but it was along the lines of the one below.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

georgemg said:


> I don't have any stickers at the moment, but I'm not against them. I think a few well placed ones can look great.
> 
> I did go overboard with a guitar at one point though. I was really in to Steve Vai and wanted to do something like the 'Annie Fanny' guitar. Glued pictures all over it and it basically killed the sustain from the guitar. So ya, I wouldn't recommend doing anything like that. I don't have any pictures of mine, but it was along the lines of the one below.


That guitar would work well for a church gig.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Never a sticker, but I did apply a couple of pinup girl decals. I knew they were easily removable.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never put a kicker on a guitar, bass, case or amp.

Not my thing
It might be yours


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes I am guilty! 

I put angel wings on my very first guitar when I got it. I thought it was cool. How misinformed I was. 

I would never compromise the beauty and integrity of my Parker and SG. I think it’s beyond sacrilegious.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I would never compromise the beauty and integrity of my Parker and SG. I think it’s beyond sacrilegious.


Funny, I feel the same way about tats. Now where's that 'hiding under a chair' emoji?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Funny, I feel the same way about tats. Now where's that 'hiding under a chair' emoji?


I have 3 tats but they’re all hidden under my clothes. They rarely see the light of day!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

A sticker is the least of my worries.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope you don't mind..I was getting a sore neck trying to read all the sigs.
Very impressive!


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I just holoflashed an old Kramer if that counts? Sorta like a very permanent sticker?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

greco said:


> Hope you don't mind..I was getting a sore neck trying to read all the sigs


Hey, thanks for doing that!
Due to space issues I've had to flip over to the back.
That's Trey Anastasio to the right of Jaimoe. Robert Cray to the left. Steve Earle to the far left.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Just this once.










An obnoxious, 'expert' was scolding forum members for suggesting a removable, temporary, clear pick guard like Taylor sells. The op had a campfire classical, he wanted to experiment with using a pick on. The 'expert' went on a rant about drilling holes in a high end classical. Nobody had suggested anything of the kind. 

I generally don't have a lot of time for arrogant 'experts' who get a woody crapping on folks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

georgemg said:


> .


i loved those comics when i was 13



Blind Dog said:


> Just this once.


 awesome sticker, i wholly approve. however, i do not have wood at this time.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

VanillaTrice said:


> I just holoflashed an old Kramer if that counts? Sorta like a very permanent sticker?


How did you do that?


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> How did you do that?


With an iron, patience and Van Halen's 1984 blaring on the stereo.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> No stickers on my guitar ever. My dad used to stick the star from a bottle of Five Star whiskey on his guitar. It was a 1950's J-45


I put one of those on the case of my explorer when I was a teen.

never did stickers on a guitar, cases only.
although I did cut a red pick into the shape of a heart and put it on my explorers pickguard between the pickups back in the hair metal days.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

[embarrassing moment]

In my teens, I bought a brass trussrod cover and had my name engraved on it. Put it on my LPC for about a decade. I think it's lost now. Well, at least I hope it is. 

I also played with a guy around that time that had a custom Martin D45, with his first name inlayed in the fretboard. That wouldn't have been cheap. And unlike my little flight of 'fame', not very reversible, either.

[/embarrassing moment]


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Never had the desire to put stickers on my guitars. 

My Pedaltrain case is covered in stickers however.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe, sometime before 1970.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Oddly enough, stickers aren't things that I ever come across in my day to day life. It's not something I'd actively research and try to purchase online or anything either, so no. Used to love a skate deck covered with them though—you got them when ever you bought a deck/trucks/wheels etc. and the artwork was actually great. Off to hunt down a vintage Powell Peralta Vallely elephant sticker LOL.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Mooh said:


> No, I wish I did! I played hundreds of gigs with that one, wrote lots of riffs and songs with it, and formed my lead and rhythm playing around its tone. Those pickups were magic for me.
> 
> It was dealt in the early '80s, for another guitar and cash. I was really struggling for several months...awful relationship, between bands, changing employment...and sleeping in my car was becoming a regular option just to escape the bullshit. In a weak moment when I was quite literally hungry, tired, and lonely, selling my beloved gear was a way out. If it ever again gets to choosing between Kraft Dinner and guitars, I'll go hungry.
> 
> Several years ago that guitar resurfaced at Folkway Music (still had my ID inside) but it was priced well beyond my budget and I had kids to support. I let it go again. It was very heavily played in the years between which means someone else appreciated it too.


Sucks to hear that story, especially that you found it again but couldn't come up with the money!


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Two of my guitars wear the stickers from the back of Royal Reserve whiskey bottles.


Me too. Back in the 80s, my much younger self put one of these stickers : "A Proud Canadian" on the back of my Vantage VS600 and its still there. For me I will keep it as its nostalgic now, but I wouldn't put any on my other guitars now.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have put stickers on a Stratocaster,both my SRV signatures,custom sticker and SRV stickers,and a Joe strummer tele,hey they came with them.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes. Nut Sauce advocate.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never put a sticker on any of my guitars but I have left the original Fender decal on the pick guard of my Surf Green American Special Strat since it was new. The only reason I left it on was to piss off a buddy of mine. He hates stickers so it will be on it forever, lol.


----------

